
Apple Pay promised to make plastic obsolete. Then came wary shoppers, clerks - Thrymr
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-pay-promised-to-make-plastic-obsolete-then-came-wary-shoppers-confused-clerks-1491384606
======
prostoalex
One non-obvious bug I hit with Apple Pay is accruing HawaiianMiles for
purchases at Whole Foods (among other partner stores). A third-party credit
card purchase accrues miles when used through a terminal, and doesn't credit
them when the payment is completed through Apple Pay on exact same credit
card.

